# rehoming fish



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

Once Ive cleared up the illness with my female mollie I will be needing to seriously reduce my fish stock. I have a Tank: 51 W x 54 H x 35 D cm
Water Capacity: 75 L and its literally full of fish. 

But who do I turn to for rehoming some? Ive managed to rehome 45 platys with friends and friends of friends but can no longer do this as they are stocked up nicely now and I haven't the room for another tank and im thinking if I did have 2 tanks then they will just both be full again within 6 months :scared: and ill then have 2 tanks of fish i need to cut down on. 

My problem is my platys are breeding like rabbits!!! every week im finding more and more fry are emerging from the plants and rocks and I have at least 30 medium-adult sized platys now and 20+ fry + 40 molly fry 

would my local aquatic centre be interested or do they only use their own suppliers. Im not after money for any of them just the space back in my tank.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2011)

The local aquatic stores may agree to take some off you, but they may just as equally say no due to quarantine issues or a shortage of space; especially if they already have regular shipments from wholesalers and importers.

I'd advertise on some of the bigger fishkeeping forums, it's usually much easier to find someone nearby who can come and collect a few of the offspring.

In many cases it is necessary to cull some of the fry if you end up overrun with them. It doesn't sound like the right thing to do but often it's for the best and suppliers have to do it to avoid overcrowding and the consequent fish deaths that follow.


----------

